# magnacharger your thoughts on wat i should do



## Kreik1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just purchased my car this summer and it is an 05 and it has the appearance package on it and i am kinda affraid to do anything to it because of the value it may bring in the future or if i even care cause i love the car n dont plan on getting rid of it but recently my friend beat me will an 01 gt mustang wit a vortex s/c running about 10 psi and i am thinkin that the magacharger kit looks like a pretty good option for leaving it to as close to stock as possible but in the same time adding alot of power will this effect the life of my motor and/or clutch, rear end ect.?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

The magnacharger is the start of buying more parts because of the extra power. Clutch will handle the power for a while, then die, rear end will wheel hop and in time the tickets will raise your insurance so high that you will not be able to afford to drive the car.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

First, these cars aren't going to be worth anything in the future so you may as well go out and enjoy your car. 

Second, your stock clutch will be toast in no time depending on how many hard launches you do with the Maggie. To reap the benefits of the stock Maggie setup you will need a freer flowing exhaust, a stronger clutch and a custom tune. Other things that will help a little is a CAI, NGK TR6 plugs and an upgraded fuel pump (Walbro 255). If your MagnaVolt should ever fail, you can jumper the fuel pump wires and the Walbro will allow you to drive away without any problems. Also you can always reduce the front pulley. I'm running a 2.6" with no belt slipping problems. With slightly lower compression ratio pistons (10.5:1) and a different cam I'm still running at 8 psi of boost. IMO, anything above 8 psi on a stock bottom end may eventually cause problems. That's just the luck of the draw. Some engines have survived 12 psi of boost from other boost applications so the engine may last longer than you think. Since I have forged pistons and rods, I may do the Maggie 122 upgrade, if I keep the car, and run in excess of 10 psi. With the canned tuned sent from Magnuson you can expect around 430 rwhp. A custom tune will get you roughly 20 to 30 more rwhp. Add headers (long tubes if possible), mids with high flow cats, a catback and the other small things I mentioned above you could easily be between 480 and 500 rwhp. Now don't get caught up with the HP numbers from the Maggie. The torque is what the Maggie delivers so well. With my current setup @ 3000 rpms in fourth gear I put down 465 rwtq.

By the way, the info I gave you is based on the Maggie 112 setup. The 122 will do more with better efficiency. The install of either one is pretty straight forward too.

Good luck!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> First, these cars aren't going to be anything in the future so you may as well go out and enjoy your car.
> 
> Second, your stock clutch will be toast in no time depending on how many hard launches you do with the Maggie. To reap the benefits of the stock Maggie setup you will need a freer flowing exhaust, a stronger clutch and a custom tune. Other things that will help a little is a CAI, NGK TR6 plugs and an upgraded fuel pump (Walbro 255). If your MagnaVolt should ever fail, you can jumper the fuel pump wires and the Walbro will allow you to drive away without any problems. Also you can always reduce the front pulley. I'm running a 2.6" with no belt slipping problems. With slightly lower compression ratio pistons (10.5:1) and a different cam I'm still running at 8 psi of boost. IMO, anything above 8 psi on a stock bottom end may eventually cause problems. That's just the luck of the draw. Some engines have survived 12 psi of boost from other boost applications so the engine may last longer than you think. Since I have forged pistons and rods, I may do the Maggie 122 upgrade, if I keep the car, and run in excess of 10 psi. With the canned tuned sent from Magnuson you can expect around 430 rwhp. A custom tune will get you roughly 20 to 30 more rwhp. Add headers (long tubes if possible), mids with high flow cats, a catback and the other small things I mentioned above you could easily be between 480 and 500 rwhp. Now don't get caught up with the HP numbers from the Maggie. The torque is what the Maggie delivers so well. With my current setup @ 3000 rpms in fourth gear I put down 465 rwtq.
> 
> ...


Spot on Info...I have not put mine on yet (112), still in the research mode and I plan to send her back to the Maggie shop for a once over/reconditioning. 2.5 up front, stock in back. Any idea what my boost will be with this pulley set-up?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Spot on Info...I have not put mine on yet (112), still in the research mode and I plan to send her back to the Maggie shop for a once over/reconditioning. 2.5 up front, stock in back. Any idea what my boost will be with this pulley set-up?


With the cam and exhaust you have you should be between 8 and 9 psi with the 2.5" pulley. I went from 5.5 psi (stock front pulley was 2.8) to 8 psi when I went to the 2.7" pulley. After losing a little boost (around 7 psi) with the new pistons I went to the 2.6" and it brought the psi back to 8. The belt you're going to need is The Gatorback, part # 4061005. I've had no slipping at all with it. Did you get the Maggie tensioner too? 

If you have any questions about the install hit me up as many as times as you need.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> With the cam and exhaust you have you should be between 8 and 9 psi with the 2.5" pulley. I went from 5.5 psi (stock front pulley was 2.8) to 8 psi when I went to the 2.7" pulley. After losing a little boost (around 7 psi) with the new pistons I went to the 2.6" and it brought the psi back to 8. The belt you're going to need is The Gatorback, part # 4061005. I've had no slipping at all with it. Did you get the Maggie tensioner too?
> 
> If you have any questions about the install hit me up as many as times as you need.


Thanks – I totally appreciate the offer and I hope you don’t regret it down the line, lol…I have been on other forums, but it seems like the opinions are all over the map. Below is a rambling of my thoughts and concerns. I have attached a couple of Pics. of everything that I received in the transaction.

8 to 9 seems a little high for a stock bottom end? I was thinking of starting at around 5 to 6. Maybe put my OEM cam back in; chit more money right there…

The injectors look hammered, upgrade to? I don’t have the Maggie tensioner, add to list. The pulleys do have the 6 rib configuration. I did order a driveshaft safety loop. 
The manual recommends removing the hood insulation, but I have seen some folk’s just cutout a small section. I am leaning towards removing the insulation. 
Not sure if my AEM CAI will still work, think it will, but not sure.
Water pump looks tired, will replace. Need a Magna Volt.
I will order the Gatorback.
All new hoses will be used...Rich


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Thanks – I totally appreciate the offer and I hope you don’t regret it down the line, lol…I have been on other forums, but it seems like the opinions are all over the map. Below is a rambling of my thoughts and concerns. I have attached a couple of Pics. of everything that I received in the transaction.
> 
> 8 to 9 seems a little high for a stock bottom end? I was thinking of starting at around 5 to 6. Maybe put my OEM cam back in; chit more money right there…
> 
> ...


1. If you want to start off around 5 to 6 psi you will need the stock 2.8" pulley. I still have mine so if you want to use it until you decide to go to a smaller pulley for more boost I will send it to you. I'll take care of the shipping cost so all I will need from you is your shipping info. :cheers

2. The Maggie comes with 42 lb. injectors which is plenty. If they are in bad shape maybe you can have them replaced them if you have the Maggie reconditioned. They may even have 60 lber's but they're not required.

3. The Maggie comes with a tensioner when bought new. I think ECS has a tensioner available too which is pretty good. I would talk to Magnuson first because they may give it to you for free or close to nothing.

4. I just cut a small portion off the liner. The front pulley rubbed the liner a little bit when the engine moves under hard acceleration.

Here is how mine looks;









5. For the stock pump the MagnaVolt is needed. From what I've heard, some don't use it with the Walbro 255 fuel pump. I have the 255 but I left the MagnaVolt in place. The stock pump isn't designed to run at 17 volts so some replace it so they won't get stranded if it decides to go bye-bye.

Your AEM intake should be fine. If anything you may have to cut a portion of it off where it connects to the throttle body. I'm just assuming that that may be the only thing you'll need to do. 

Hopefully I've answered a few questions you may have had. If you want that pulley, pm me your info.

*Oh!! Get a new set of intake gaskets too. They're not that expensive. *


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> 1. If you want to start off around 5 to 6 psi you will need the stock 2.8" pulley. I still have mine so if you want to use it until you decide to go to a smaller pulley for more boost I will send it to you. I'll take care of the shipping cost so all I will need from you is your shipping info. :cheers
> 
> 2. The Maggie comes with 42 lb. injectors which is plenty. If they are in bad shape maybe you can have them replaced them if you have the Maggie reconditioned. They may even have 60 lber's but they're not required.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks. Feeling much more confident now. I 'll chat with my tuner regarding the 2.8, but I suspect I'll take you up on the offer. Sorry, can't allow you to pay for shipping. I'll Pay Pal you or send a check if I go the 2.8 route. She will go out to the Maggie shop some time next week. Sooo freaking excited, can't wait. Hope the whine is nice and loud...:rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Excellent, thanks. Feeling much more confident now. I 'll chat with my tuner regarding the 2.8, but I suspect I'll take you up on the offer. Sorry, can't allow you to pay for shipping. I'll Pay Pal you or send a check if I go the 2.8 route. She will go out to the Maggie shop some time next week. Sooo freaking excited, can't wait. Hope the whine is nice and loud...:rofl:


Trust me brother, the whine is addicting. If you're just cruising around no one will know Mrs. Maggie lurks beneath. But once you stab the throttle, all hell breaks loose. Be very careful in the rain even with traction control on!

Keep me posted! :cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How's the car running?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> ....... I went to the 2.6" and it brought the psi back to 8. The belt you're going to need is The Gatorback, part # 4061005. I've had no slipping at all with it.......



Thanks 6QTS11OZ.

That's exactly the info that I needed.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

OP if your gonna get a maggie, pay the extra and get the 1900...alot more effeicent, lower IAT's and alot more potential...Like said before once the mods bug bites your done...And that stock clutch is ****, mine couldnt handle my car when it was cam/bolt-ons...


----------

